# Qld. Landed a Eagle and I wasn't even playing Golf



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry about the late report.

If you want to skip the long report just go to the video.

Went to Moffats on Tuesday 22/04 to try and catch another Longtail.
Well after 14klms of paddling I had zip, zero, DONUT!
But as I was heading back and got close to the Headland my Popper lure went off.
Thinking that I had finally got a fish I turned around to grab the rod and set the hooks.
Well WTF was my reaction when I saw that a bird had taken the lure. 
Not just any bird though. Not a piss weak Seagull, Tern or Gannet, but, a bloody big sea-eagle. :shock: 
Hoping it would free itself, I wound in the other line.
No such luck, so grabbed a towel out of the hatch and started winding in the Eagle line.
The Eagle kept trying to fly, but, eventually realised it wasn't going anywhere and just laid still in the water. The Eagle has landed. :lol: 
Now as I got close, the idea was to cover the Eagles' head with the towel to keep it calm.
That didn't go to to plan and nearly drowned the poor thing.
It pulled it's head out of the towel and water, gave a last attempt to flee and then just laid there on the water.
The towel did come in handy as it caught the treble of the lure and also the Eagles' massive Talons had a death grip on it. 
Thank god for that, as it was better then any of my body parts.
Got hold of it's leg and had a go of pulling the treble out. No such luck it was stuck solid, at least the Eagle didn't seem to be feeling any pain or I am sure I would have quickly found out.
It just laid there and watch me with it piercing eyes.
Now I really began to cuss as I looked for my pliers which were nowhere to be found. 
I had forgotten that I had broken them getting the hooks out of my Brothers' LT last trip and hadn't replace them, fark. :-x 
Well nothing for it but to play tug-of-war on it's leg and hope it didn't decided to lessen me of some of my body parts. A good struggle ensured, but, eventually the treble came free and sensing that, the Eagle immediately took flight.
A beautiful sight and bird to behold.
Cheers
Paul
p.s I have to stop using those Eagle Claw Trebles on my Lures. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Great vid, and a skillful release.

Thanks 
Ray


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Cool stuff, you don't get that close to an eagle everyday. Amazing how it relaxed as if it knew you were helping it out. Nice work Dr paulsod.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice round, 2 under, let's see you score an Albatross.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Great bit of video & a good job releasing the bird, especially without pliers.


----------



## KyleRoberts (Apr 21, 2014)

catch and release, good work mate


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I was fishing the brisbane river mouth with my mate one day and we spotted a bust up seagulls going nuts, so I jetted off to troll my lure near it, just as we got close the water police came flying over and told my mate not to troll across the river as the kayaks are too slow and we might get in the way of boats.. As he was questioning him a seagull grabbed my lure and started going nuts I am sitting there trying to make it seem like it hadn't happened as not to draw their attention. Practiced catch and release on the fella once they had disappeared.

Nice bird though lucky it didn't lash out and attack you.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

krustayshen said:


> Nice round, 2 under, let's see you score an Albatross.


Funny you should write that.
I was going to add them to my piss weak list, but, thought better of it as they have long wings and a good size beak.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bloody hell Paul remind me not to come to you next time I hook myself with a treb, could you take any longer ;-)

I hooked a Sea Eagle once on a live bait rig, thought this is going to hurt when I reeled it in to untangle it from my line, but like yours it pretty much sat still till I got the line off then flew away. Wish sharks were that easy.

Good work BTW would of been in trouble with a hook in its claws.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That is so cool.
I only wish cormorants and pelicans were as docile when you're only trying to help.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I had the mis-fortune to mix it with a sea-eagle near Deep Water Bend on the North Pine some years ago.

Believe me, Paul... yours rolled over and played dead compared to the mongrel I picked on.

For the life of me, I can't remember whereabouts I hooked it, but it wasn't in the legs, and I also covered it with a towel to stop it from performing, but it wasn't very effective at the time.

Much relief came when the hooks were out and the bird realised it was finally free and buggered off!

Even terns play up when hooked, but I know which one I'd rather mix it with! ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Bloody hell Paul remind me not to come to you next time I hook myself with a treb, could you take any longer ;-)


No worries Paul, I will have my pliers by then, one quick push and pull it be out in a jiffy + maybe a bit of flesh. :twisted: :lol:

Going by how many people have caught them, their eyesight and brains mustn't be as sharp as other seabirds. :shock:

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha well done entertaining video, I think you did extremely well to get out of that unscathed especially without pliers, at least you came back with something to report on!


----------

